# The belly fat



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I have it 

I'm trying to lose my beer belly that I've accumulated over the past few years.

I'm a 19 year old male, who will be undergoing intensive pilot training. This means that I do not have much time to spare however, I do my best. I am an asian male currently weighing 55kg (121lbs) and 156cm (5ft 1in).

I have a very unhealthy habit, right now, of going to sleep late at night around 3AM, and waking up 9 hours later. Sometimes, I wake up at 10AM, getting 7 hours of sleep. My stress levels are increased, but mostly because of my self esteem issues.

I do not drink alcohol nor do I smoke.

On a typical day, the latest I'd wake up is 12, so let's just put that as my normal time. This will be changing over the next 12 days. I have brunch, usually consisting of a very light meal, with a boiled egg and a salad. No sauces or anything like that.

After about 5 hours later, I will eat a substantial meal, white rice with some meat and other spicy stuff.

About 3 times a week, I will go for a walk, about 7-9KM. Whilst I maintain a brisk pace, I tend to lower my pace if I go with family. If I am alone, the pace is around 9 -10mins per km (about 5-6 km/h). Most of my day, however, is pretty stagnant as I'm mostly at a computer desk.

I drink about 1 and a half litres of water per day.

Now, I believe that I should be doing more cardiovascular work in order to try to get rid of the excess fat which is quite happily sitting there, however, the best I can think of is running. I should add that

What would you advise for me?

I'll provide two pictures so every time I look at this thread, I can motivate myself.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Height and weight ?

So you are only eating a small brunch meal, then later one 'normal meal'? Also you need to up your water intake!

You need to be eating 6 small meals per day. You should sort out your sleeping habits if there is no real reason behind them you pointed it out yourself as a bad habit... I dont see you going anywhere unless you sort this!... One thing I found.. i actually lost weight eating more... Again 6 small meals. Work out your BMR (basic metabolic rate) and how many cals you need maintence for your height and weight, from this you can subtract calories from diet, or cardio to loose lbs off the scales. Also roughly work out how many cals are in your brunch meal, and other meal and post up. Once you provide these right away we can identify whats wrong.

But for me ; you are not eating enough cals... and enough meals

Heres a sample of what im eating today :

MEAL1: Scrambled eggs (x2) on X 2 wholemeal toast.

MEAL2 :x1 Tin tuna. x2 tblspn mayo, 40g lettuce, 1 spring onion, lemon juice, black pepper.

MEAL3 Pork strips cooked with red pepper, green pepper, red onion, garlic, chili, mushrooms in a wok for 8 minutes.

MEAL4 25g cashew nuts, Feta cheese, red onion black olvies

MEAL5 home made turkey burgers with chilli, grilled peppers and mixed leaf salad

MEAL6 Casien protien shake (or cottage cheese, or tuna)

the above is depending on serving size of ingredients 1900-2300cals and im still slowly losing weight (fat)


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi lxm,

I'm going to try to break down my meals, but thanks for providing an example  .

I'll try to eat more, I do realise that I'm definitely not eating enough.

My height and weight: 55kg (121lbs) and 156cm (5ft 1in)

My BMR is 1477.1.

I'll provide what I ate today.

Meal 1: Porridge, standard serving so about 132Cal. Cooked with water

Meal 2: Smoked salmon sandwiches + crest (No sauce, only one sandwich - 2 slices)

Meal 3: Custom prepared meal, but it includes white beans.

I'll come back with the calculated calories for each meal.

So far today, I've had more water than usual, as I'm now on my 6th litre (I'm using 2L bottles).


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, here's what I had yesterday:

Breakfast: Porridge made with water: 75 cal.

Lunch: Wholemeal seeded sliced bread: 236 cal, Wafer thin smoked salmon: 390 cal. Watercrass: 4 cal

Dinner: Beans, white canned: 77 cal, Wholemeal multi-seeded load: 222 cal.

Snacks: All butter croissant (mini): 89 cal, Mini Choc. Croissant: 75 cal, Mini Danish Pastry: 63 cal, Salt + Malt Vinegar Crisps: 165 cal, Perle de Lait coconut yoghurt: 181 cal.

Breakfast: 75 cal

Lunch: 630 cal

Dinner: 299 cal

Snacks: 573 cal.

Excercise totalling: 1135 cal.

Net, based on current with not BMR calcs. 442 cal.

6 Litres of water drunk.

That said, my waist, at naval is down by 1cm.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Add some cardio in if you can


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Does your airline provide you with a booster seat? :lol:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Height and weight ?
> 
> So you are only eating a small brunch meal, then later one 'normal meal'? Also you need to up your water intake!
> 
> ...


what the hell you on about mate.. hes not eating enough cals??? hes put weight on because of excess calories, dont be telling him to consume more

jesus fecking christ!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He's eating more than 1100 calories a day to get a gut like that.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

L00NEY said:


> what the hell you on about mate.. hes not eating enough cals??? hes put weight on because of excess calories, dont be telling him to consume more
> 
> jesus fecking christ!


Thats bull****. Look at what he has been eating, his body thinks he starving so it slows down the metabolism and stores fat. He could eat more clean calories and loose fat. You wont loose fat eating two meals a day.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

get up 7am

have water + black coffee

go for a run or brisk walk 30min on an EMPTY stomach and build up to an hour do this minimum 5 days a week

go to the gym and do 30-40 min of weights, no crazy weights , just build up slowly

(the idea behind this, is to tap into fat stores)

meal 1: egg whites on 2 wholemeal toast (no butter)

meal 2: fruit or low far yogurt + almonds

meal 3: chicken/turkey/fish + veg (spinach , broccoli , these are best as they are fiborous and low in cals)

meal 4: same as meal 3

meal 5: protein shake

if you really want to push the boat out do another 30 min cardio session at night after meal 5

to curb hunger pangs look into, ECA stack and sibutramine, ive tried them both and they do work

remember though the name of the game is creating a calorie DEFICIT and INCREASE your calorie expenditure, it is as simple as that


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Beans said:


> Thats bull****. Look at what he has been eating, his body thinks he starving so it slows down the metabolism and stores fat. He could eat more clean calories and loose fat. You wont loose fat eating two meals a day.


completely disagree, show me a study where eating a couple of meals a days stores fat??

its not the number of meals that stores fat its the amount of calories.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Looney 1100cals is not enough, his body in my opinion needs to have more meal.
> 
> Jesus fuxking Christ yourself.
> 
> Let's work out this chaps BMR and maintenance then see from there


is not enough for what? to lose weight? from his stats hes 5ft1 and weighs 55kg. i would certainly not go much above 1100cal if i was him and want to lose weight, just be psing in the wind

and IMO all this nonsense about having to eat lots of calories or you`ll end up in starvation mode, then fat would be stored is bollox in my own personal experience. Show me one, JUST ONE anorexic who just eats a sodding apple a day who is fat??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Just edited post mate. Didn't see his height and weighht.. Thought he was avrge


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Thread of the year this for sure.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

DNP.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He needs to cut out the mini pastries.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

eat 2 apples and 100g protein shake for 2weeks ull be skinny as fook lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Dux said:


> Does your airline provide you with a booster seat? :lol:


extremely evillll... muahahahhaahha:devil2: ...


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dux said:


> Does your airline provide you with a booster seat? :lol:


cruel but funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha 

Though I don't get a booster seat, I do get loads of cushions, which other pilots do envy.

Ok, I had a basic 1100 calorie day yesterday, but I couldn't get much cardio done as I ended up in ground school doing an open-book test ://

Breakfast: 3 glasses of water

Lunch: Peeled Prawns + Medium egg noodles: 233 cal

Dinner: Beans white + wholemean multi-seeded loaf: 133 cal

Snacks: hard boiled egg + foxes triple bar + pain au chocolat: 733 cal. I could have done without the pain au chocolate, but having no sugar in the day at all pretty much made me go into that phase.

Cardio: 689

So far, from just eating and excercise, net is +407

Taking account my BMR, my net is -1070 cal so that's a loss.

I should be doing more cardio.

On a note of those mini pastries - I rarely, if ever, have them - likewise with the chocolate and pain au chocolat.

One of my main problems is that being so damn small, it's harder to lose the calories in exercising, as I lug less weight around with me, but I should be compensating as I have a smaller stature, when walking or jogging or even running.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Fat said:


>


The last time I had one of them was last year, probably in November.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

5`1? Jesus Christ! What are you flying, this?










3 glasses of water is not a breakfast. If you're struggling for time have a shake. If you're not, have weetabix.

I've glanced over this thread and your diet seems awful. Read the diet section as well as the recipe section.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, I've just had a bowl of porridge, I need to buy some weetabix, but yeah, my diet is atrocious :/

If only that were a real aircraft 

I'll be doing some basic stuff in the Piper DA20, then Seminole then getting my type ratings on various aircraft.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate. Good luck with your goal


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Also good luck too shamil!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, just keep doing what youre doing for a few weeks and youll be fine.

on another note; dont be disheartened by people takin the pi55, lol happens to every1 not just new ppl #harshwelcome


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I've just done a really gay 3 minute star jump/ jumping jacks. Ok to raise the HR, only burnt 47 calories if this thing is correct, well, it's the only thing I've got. So far, I've burnt more calories than I've put in


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I do them during the ads in TV.. every little helps


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

lxm said:


> I do them during the ads in TV.. every little helps


Exactly

If I can keep this up, then I know for sure that I'm burning more calories than I'm taking in, which should help in achieving my goal.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

On the note that I should be aiming to lose 1100 Cals per day, it looks like 1 hour of brisk walking doesn't do the trick, running for 30 mins could get me closer but nothing is going to easily get me up to 1100+

I'd need to lower calorie intake to match what I'm currently doing.

I add that my thighs and legs are mostly muscle, no flab no fat


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What do you mean lose 1100 calories a day?

You only eat that many.

You don't need to have a zero total amount of calories to lose weight, just be in a deficit of 300/500.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dux said:


> What do you mean lose 1100 calories a day?
> 
> You only eat that many.
> 
> You don't need to have a zero total amount of calories to lose weight, just be in a deficit of 300/500.


Would that include the BMR?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Let's say your bmi is 1600, you're eating 1100 so you already have a big deficit before you do any exercise.

I just can't understand how you got in that shape by eating 1100 calories a day.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to eat much more, about 4 packet of crisps per night :/

I assume you meant BMR and not BMI? A BMI of 1600 would be extreme, no?

I see now


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, a BMI of 1600 would be extreme, when 30 is classed as obese.

You need to do a serious amount of reading up


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dux said:


> Yes, a BMI of 1600 would be extreme, when 30 is classed as obese.
> 
> You need to do a serious amount of reading up


I probably do. I'm going to talk to my former biology teacher about starvation mode, he might just be able to debunk something here, because to me, whilst "starvation mode" may be real, I don't think that I am at risk of going anywhere near it, given that my body fat percentage is still quite high, and my deficit of about 1200+ cal per day shouldn't be causing any long-term damage.

That said, I've been 55kg for a while now, so I might be stone walling, or I could be building muscle. I'll measure myself again, but I'm sure that belly is going away slowly, but want to ramp it up, so the suggestions here will assist me.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

shamil said:


> I probably do. I'm going to talk to my former biology teacher about starvation mode, he might just be able to debunk something here, because to me, whilst "starvation mode" may be real, I don't think that I am at risk of going anywhere near it, given that my body fat percentage is still quite high, and my deficit of about 1200+ cal per day shouldn't be causing any long-term damage.
> 
> That said, I've been 55kg for a while now, so I might be stone walling, or I could be building muscle. I'll measure myself again, but I'm sure that belly is going away slowly, but want to ramp it up, so the suggestions here will assist me.


Ill give you a real example of starvation mode..

I never counted calories, i thought why bother?

The further I went into my diet the more the weight loss slowed or 'plataued', so i started reading up these forums, started counting calories, suprisingly I was getting only around 1400-1600 calories a day and still exercising on top of this, my maintenance is 2500 - 2600. I was well below maintenance as you can see, done some more reading, upped calories to around 2000 mark, weight loss started again.

I attribute this to starvation mode. the advise on this board is solid, I have used it to overcome the block, you can too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

To those people who say "all calories are equal" here's the proof.

1100 calories from carbs gets you looking like that.

OP - less carbs, more protein and good fats.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> completely disagree, show me a study where eating a couple of meals a days stores fat??
> 
> its not the number of meals that stores fat its the amount of calories.


this. I've lost over 14lbs eating 2 meals a day (leangains method)


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

So do I, or do I not increase my calorie intake?

So far, and for the past few days, my exercise calorie expenditure has been greater than my calorie intake from my foods. I'm feeling better than before though, as if I'm on a high. So far, I've burned 787 calories throughout the day and I've eaten just over 600 calories so far (about to have my next small meal).

My body fat percentage has probably dropped over the past few days, but I am aware that my waist size, at naval, is less by 1cm having checking and cutting the calories.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I weighed myself at 56kg this morning, let's check the waist size in a few mins


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

78cm waist and 36cm neck, like yesterday


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

shamil said:


> So do I, or do I not increase my calorie intake?
> 
> So far, and for the past few days, my exercise calorie expenditure has been greater than my calorie intake from my foods. I'm feeling better than before though, as if I'm on a high. So far, I've burned 787 calories throughout the day and I've eaten just over 600 calories so far (about to have my next small meal).
> 
> My body fat percentage has probably dropped over the past few days, but I am aware that my waist size, at naval, is less by 1cm having checking and cutting the calories.


At the end of the day only you can make the decision, but your best bet is to listen to the advice people give on this board, the vast majority know their stuff. Personally I'd increase calories, but I'm still a newbie myself, so listen to the advice others give.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Your lean body mass must be near zero? No offence.

Lift some weights and eat enough protein to fuel it

Should get body recomp with those stats


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

billly9 said:


> At the end of the day only you can make the decision, but your best bet is to listen to the advice people give on this board, the vast majority know their stuff. Personally I'd increase calories, but I'm still a newbie myself, so listen to the advice others give.


Getting there. I've just somehow plunged myself into significant deficit (intake via food, expenditure via exercise):

Thursday: 1096 intake, 689 expenditure, net of +407.

Friday: 850 intake, 702 expenditure, net of +148

Saturday: 888 intake, 1124 expenditure, net of -236 (muscles were bloody aching at the end of this)

I am still however, feeling full of energy and could go out running right now 



MutantX said:


> Your lean body mass must be near zero? No offence.
> 
> Lift some weights and eat enough protein to fuel it
> 
> Should get body recomp with those stats


Lean body mass near 0%? I'd rather get body fat down as much as possible, but the most important thing for me is to reduce the waist line and remove the belly fat which looks like subcutaneous fat.

I'm going to stick to the 1100 intake, sometimes varying in less and never exceeding the 1100. The calorie deficit should allow for me to lose weight as long as I'm sticking to what I'm doing with the regular exercise and weights everyday.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How did you manage to get a belly on 1100 calories? You're going to look like sh1t if you continue on 1100 calories you will be in a catabolic state and lose the little LBM that you have.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Fat said:


> How did you manage to get a belly on 1100 calories? You're going to look like sh1t if you continue on 1100 calories you will be in a catabolic state and lose the little LBM that you have.


Let's just say that I used to eat a lot of things at night, and not exactly of the healthy variety. I probably ate much more than my BMR in total in a day, and didn't do as much exercise.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> How did you manage to get a belly on 1100 calories? You're going to look like sh1t if you continue on 1100 calories you will be in a catabolic state and lose the little LBM that you have.


Agree with this. You're obviously not a huge bloke and therefore your BMR isn't going to be huge, but finishing with a net calorie intake of say 300-500 calories a day is excessive. You simply don't need to be that low to lose weight. Read a book called The Metabolic Effect. The cover looks like its a chicks book but it's all about making sure you have the right macro nutrient intake to balance your hormones etc and work with your body to lose weight (or put on muscle).

Don't really know what to make of starvation mode, but as somebody else on here said, a calorie deficit of 300-500 per week is enough to lose weight. Morning high intensity cardio helps too as it fires up your metabolism for the whole day.

Good luck pal.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry that was meant to say per day not week.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> Agree with this. You're obviously not a huge bloke and therefore your BMR isn't going to be huge, but finishing with a net calorie intake of say 300-500 calories a day is excessive. You simply don't need to be that low to lose weight. Read a book called The Metabolic Effect. The cover looks like its a chicks book but it's all about making sure you have the right macro nutrient intake to balance your hormones etc and work with your body to lose weight (or put on muscle).
> 
> Don't really know what to make of starvation mode, but as somebody else on here said, a calorie deficit of 300-500 per week is enough to lose weight. Morning high intensity cardio helps too as it fires up your metabolism for the whole day.
> 
> Good luck pal.


Thanks 

I assume it is this book?

I'm going to try to eat more, but I'm going to gradually step it up. I'm actually eating a bowl of baked beans, 400g (removed the sugary sauce and washed the beans).


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Today has been better, and I seem to be hitting that 1100 calorie target.

Meal 1: porridge: 132 Cal

Meal 2: Chicken Sandwich: 300 Cal, Lentil Soup: 100 Cal

Meal 3: Chicken Sandwich: 200 Cal

Meal 4: Washed and Dried baked beans: 100 (?) (90 x 4 with the tomato sauce)

Snacks: Banana: 89 Cal, Pain au Chocolat 220 Cal

Ok, I went a bit over, with intake of 1141 Cal

Exercise was 574 Cal, thus giving me a net of *+535*.

Taking into account my BMR of 1470, my net today was 935 Cal.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Pain au Chocolat 220 Cal = Not clean. Eat clean to lose weight (fat). Quick glance at your diet it looks like 160g Carbs, maybe 45g protein and fats 20g? (if that). Too many carbs, too little protein.

Make sure you are getting <100g carbs. Protein 1g per lb of weight. Rest Fats.

Stop over complicating it, calculating expenditure from exercise etc - Eat, 1400 calories (in the correct macros, not all carbs). Lift Weights. Reduce Fat.

Try this for 3 weeks, eating the exact same thing (or hitting the exact same calories). Take measurements before you start, and then 3 weeks later check your mesaurements and weight again along with pics.

See if there is a difference.

Dont over complicate it, keep it simple.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

J4Y_2012 said:


> Pain au Chocolat 220 Cal = Not clean. Eat clean to lose weight (fat). Quick glance at your diet it looks like 160g Carbs, maybe 45g protein and fats 20g? (if that). Too many carbs, too little protein.
> 
> Make sure you are getting <100g carbs. Protein 1g per lb of weight. Rest Fats.
> 
> ...


I tend to over complicate things.

Today has been better: 413 cals so far, but 36g of protein at least. Going for steak tonight.

I've gone back down to 55kg, but I feel more fresh, so I'll keep eating at it and taking in cleaner food. There's no more Pain au Chocolat so I won't eat it. Here's what I do though: if I don't want something somewhere, I will end up eating it, as much as I hate it :/

I should ask though, from the pictures, is it actually fat or is it just bloat? I'm cutting white rice out completely.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Calories are important but what's also important is hitting the right macro-nutrient splits. For example - I am around 71kgs (not a big guy) - I lost 6 kgs of fat and put on 8kgs of muscle over about 10 months by eating 3400 calories a day, 40/40/20 protein/carbs/fat and doing weights 4 times a week. Also a couple of cardio sessions (usually spinning). Losing weight isnt all just about calories.....


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You are thinking far too much it's not a scientific experiment you are doing stop calculating expenditure.

Do this:

Eat more protein and lower carbs

Eat more healthy fats,olive oil,nuts etc

Do a combination of cardio and weight training.

Oh and stop eating chocolate filled pastries.

Do the above and you will look better and be healthier.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

"I should ask though, from the pictures, is it actually fat or is it just bloat? I'm cutting white rice out completely."

I think you know yourself that it's fat.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, here's a brief update, I'm not 54.5kg, but my waistline has reduced from 78cm to 74cm, after I detoxed my gut. That horrible tea last night did make for an very uncomfortable sleep, but rushing to the loo in the morning expelled a lot of crap.

That doesn't mean I'm not going to continue balance my diet to a give an emphasis on protein however, the cardio and strength work still stands.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shamil said:


> Ok, here's a brief update, I'm not 54.5kg, but my waistline has reduced from 78cm to 74cm, after I detoxed my gut. That horrible tea last night did make for an very uncomfortable sleep, but rushing to the loo in the morning expelled a lot of crap.


Cheers for that.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> Calories are important but what's also important is hitting the right macro-nutrient splits. For example - I am around 71kgs (not a big guy) - I lost 6 kgs of fat and put on 8kgs of muscle over about 10 months by eating 3400 calories a day, 40/40/20 protein/carbs/fat and doing weights 4 times a week. Also a couple of cardio sessions (usually spinning). Losing weight isnt all just about calories.....


there's no chance of pastries (I generally dislike them, I only get eat them so that I don't have to see them).

Wow. That is good


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

shamil said:


> Ok, here's a brief update, I'm not 54.5kg, but my waistline has reduced from 78cm to 74cm, after I detoxed my gut. That horrible tea last night did make for an very uncomfortable sleep, but rushing to the loo in the morning expelled a lot of crap.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'm not going to continue balance my diet to a give an emphasis on protein however, the cardio and strength work still stands.


That should read that I'm 'now' 54.5kg, not 'not'.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I love citrus fruits, and I jog/walk/run pretty much every day. I drink a lot of water as well. I prefer the fruits over the juice but if I'm pressed for time, that tropicana doesn't hurt, though Id prefer to squeeze my own juice out. I've heard a lot about green tea lately.

Boiled veggies? I'll try


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lancelot said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> for losing the belly fat you should try the following tips
> 
> ...


Use fish oil but not fatty foods? Surely there a bit of conflict there! Have more fat but eat less fat


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Doesn't the benefits of fish oil, e.g cod liver oil outweigh the fat component in this case?


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still trying to reach 1100 calories per day, I just don't feel hungry at all to eat much. Any ideas on what I could so, or should I start using protein shakes to supplement meals?


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, reached my 1100, ate a piece of wholemeal bread and had a boiled egg, brought me up to 1143 cal. I still feel hungry though :/


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Lancelot said:


> Drink fresh fruits juice


In absolute moderation, insulin will be spiked, and no one wants that.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Run like Forest gump every day & much will be gone in 3 months if you eat that advised diet too.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> Run like Forest gump every day & much will be gone in 3 months if you eat that advised diet too.


That really isn't an option given that my work day start at around 8AM stat


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, so I'm now consistently hitting the 1100 mark everyday, have been for the past few days, and I've cut out most of the unhealthy things; but I'm eating more protein.

My waist is now 76cm and my weight hasn't decreased, so I could be putting on muscle mass and losing fat.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

My weight seems to be fluctuating between 54-56kg each morning I weigh myself.

Today's stats

75cm waist (naval) circumference

35cm neck circumference

55kg weight.

Does this look normal?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Just weigh yourself once a week. Daily stats are too much. You will go crazy thinking about it.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Just weigh yourself once a week. Daily stats are too much. You will go crazy thinking about it.


I think I am. I'm going to hide the scales. I'll tell you that the last time I hid something, I spent half of the day looking for it :/


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

hi Shamil,

there is a lot of information thrown at you. alot of it is advanced stuff, so i'll give you my laymans approach.

you are out of shape. i was like that last year. i had good muscular shoulders, arms and thighs, but my gut swelled up to a 34" waist! it was embarrasing. bad posture, poor core strength, over eating. this led to my stomach expanding, hence pot belly. i finally decided to do something about it. this is what i did:

circuit train hitting all body parts 3 days a week. it has to be intense, no resting. you can get loads of workouts on the net. anything that burns calories. you don't need a gym either, i did it with a few dumbells and a gym ball in my spare room!

train abs once a week, but for 7 days, pick 7 different core exercise and and do one different one a day, build up to a minute hold (this will be the secret) master the move of activating your core, again check google and youtube.

eat healthy and balanced. reduce sugar intake, and limit carbs, DONT elimnate them. as a society we eat too many carbs, but you do need them. eat more veggies, i steam mine.

if you eat carbs, have them in the morning and slowly reduce them, replacing them with any type of vegetable, except starchy types.

up the protein. stick with whole foods, and use supplements like protein bars, and/or shakes.

after the circuit training go jogging or running, depending on fitness level. build up to 40 mins

i did this and in 6 weeks my stomach shrunk to 32". since then im down to 31" and i don't want to go any lower, so im staying put there.

from a health point of view, i feel great! i eat less, i have more energy. i look better. so many people have approached me commenting on how healthy i look, mainly because i lost fat off my face!!

that's it!

you are focussing too much on stats when you should be focussing on working out.

i know my response may be criticised and scrutinised, but this is my real results. so much so, im helping someone at work lose weight, and they've already lost 3lbs!

good luck!



shamil said:


> I think I am. I'm going to hide the scales. I'll tell you that the last time I hid something, I spent half of the day looking for it :/


----------

